# TKV-Änderung nahezu wirkungslos



## technofreak (15 Juni 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/mw-14.06.03-000/



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> TK-Kundenschutzverordnung enthält zu viel Interpretationsspielraum
> 
> Die Änderung der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung im August 2002 habe sich bisher als nahezu wirkungslos erwiesen, berichtet das Computermagazin c't in seiner aktuellen Ausgabe 13/03. Offenbar lässt die Verordnung den Betreibern allzu viel Spielraum für die Interpretation und verfehlt dadurch ihr Ziel. Das ergibt sich aus einem c't-Interview mit Sprechern der Firma IN-telegence, einem Unternehmen, dessen Rufnummern besonders häufig in unerwünschten Werbe-Mails und Faxen zu finden sind.
> 
> ...



tf


----------



## Raimund (15 Juni 2003)

*in-demenz*

 

Das Gewerbe hat erkannt:

"Und ist der Ruf erst ruiniert,
dann lebt 's sich voellig ungeniert!"

Gruss
Raimund


----------

